# Help with network communications error



## milesjarv (May 25, 2007)

I have an error when trying to connect to a server. It says - A network communications error occurred while connecting to server. :sigh:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi,
For starters, make sure you got a light on your nic card if connecting by a cable. Open a command prompt, type ping 127.1.1.1 after, try pinging the server by name or ip. What do you mean by "trying to connect to the server"? How are you trying to connect? Is this to the internet, a business or home network?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------

